
With “Your Feed” The New York Times lets iOS users follow topics and journalists - spyspy
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/08/with-your-feed-the-new-york-times-lets-ios-users-follow-topics-and-journalists-in-a-non-overwhelming-way/
======
spyspy
And the related blog post: [https://open.nytimes.com/announcing-a-new-ios-
feature-that-h...](https://open.nytimes.com/announcing-a-new-ios-feature-that-
helps-readers-find-stories-relevant-to-them-a8273f8fcca4)

